# On the up - sunny days are here agin!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Just a little note for anyone that is interested.....things are looking up!







I finally ditched zoloft which was causing me all sorts of problems and am now back on low dose celexa and carrying on lstening occasionally to my hypnotherapy and my digestive system is a perfect little angel







The seasonal affective disorder seems to have climbed back in the cupboard for another summer - so all in all im feeling very positive.I'm also handing in my notice on my job this month so I feel like a huge load has been lifted.Eric - thanks for the advice,Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((Clair)))))So glad to hear this Clair!







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Well done clair!


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

That is such good news Clair. Its going to be all up hill from here on in...Huggs


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo too! I'm happy things are working out so well for you, Clair.



































JeanG


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

always great to read a post like this! I'm so glad things are going well for you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair (((((((((Hugs))))))))))))  This is also a good indication you really have IBS and sad and not something else going on really in the gut department.keep us updated and glad to hear your well and making the other changes for the positive.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Claire!Glad to hear things are better for you.







I'm new here to this forum, so could you give me a brief run-down so I can understand a little more?Thanks!Karen


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Clair, that is very good news! Keep getting better without the meds if possible and I wish you good luck in your job endeavors!







Jean, sorry I didn't acknowledge your posts earlier. I hope you're also doing well, along with everyone on this BB and it's nice to hear from you too!







Norb


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Wonderful news, Clair!


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Great news Clair!







Are you back at work?AZ


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Happy Dance for Clair!







How many mgs of Celexa do you take? I started it back in October and it was a total life saver, I'm taking 20 mgs a day.Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

So glad things are looking up for you Clair!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Great stuff! Enjoy the summer.


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hey ClairJust wanted to say that its great to hear that things are going better for you. I've just spent the afternoon in the garden enjoying the sunshine in Nottingham. Hope to catch up with you soon.Belinda x


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Clair:How are things going? Did you quit work yet?JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Clair How are you doing with everything? Have you gotten any relief with the CFS yet?







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hey Clair, some CFS info for you. http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/cfs/index.htm


----------

